# Settings not glitches



## YuengLinger (Dec 24, 2020)

The R5/R6 bodies add some complexity to taking photos. Here's an example of what I thought was a glitch but turned out to be a setting:

Usually I use Servo AF, probably 90% of the time, and I also use Spot Metering about that often. Occasionally, say for landscape on a tripod, I'll go with One Shot and Evaluative. I seemed to have trouble with my exposure in that combination, and I thought it was a glitch, or that I was doing something wrong. It was kind of on the back-burner of things to check into.

Then I came across this on page 773 in the AUG for the R6, something that I don't remember the 5DIV having at all:




This default setting produced unexpected exposure behavior when I was auto-focusing. But, as it was rare and fleeting, I didn't get right on it. Notice how specific this feature is! It only works in One-Shot AF!

This is one example. I've had some others but was surprised enough by this one to post about it.

Another was mentioned in a recent thread started by wyotex43n, asking why his/her histogram disappeared after an update. Turns out that Exposure Simulation must be enabled for the histogram to display in the EVF. It's these kind of specifically conditional new features that can make one wonder if there is a glitch...

Any other examples?


----------



## HeavyPiper (Dec 24, 2020)

My 6D Mark II has those settings as well.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The R5/R6 bodies add some complexity to taking photos. Here's an example of what I thought was a glitch but turned out to be a setting:
> 
> Usually I use Servo AF, probably 90% of the time, and I also use Spot Metering about that often. Occasionally, say for landscape on a tripod, I'll go with One Shot and Evaluative. I seemed to have trouble with my exposure in that combination, and I thought it was a glitch, or that I was doing something wrong. It was kind of on the back-burner of things to check into.
> 
> ...


Stuff is getting far too complex for my brain. I'm sure I have never scratched the surface when it comes to the capabilities of the cameras I've had. And you actually opened the manual? I've never done that.  Seriously, I see the manual and put it in the box. Took my SAT's years ago.  I wish I had that kind of determination/motivation.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 24, 2020)

Great post and thanks for the info. I actually skimmed through the manual but missed this. Frankly, once I get things set up the way I like, I almost never change them (beyond the exposure triangle) unless I get a situation where something's not working. I've always thought about creating custom settings (C1, C2, etc.) but never have. I am getting a lot more "keepers" with the R5 than I did with the 5Div despite my limited use of these complexities.

Maybe it is time for me to dig a little deeper


----------



## Joules (Dec 25, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The R5/R6 bodies add some complexity to taking photos.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Any other examples?


I don't know if it is really a new thing. It is just a result of Canon's stubbornness. For situations where some confusion may arise, they rather take a feature out. 

Examples from my 80D: Not being able to use tracking and face AF and the electronic level at the same time, for example. Or not being able to use auto ISO with flash.

When you think about these, they sort of make sense. You need exposure simulation to view a histogram, because the histogram is based around the LiveView image (or the JPEG you could take at the current moment, if you will). If you turn it off, the camera may either have to display the false histogram based on the false exposure shown on the screen, or it would have to compute a second image with the right exposure, swallowing resources and causing a confusing mismatch between the image on screen and the histogram.

And something like RAW histogram isn't even an option.

Face AF and electronic level both draw a lot of stuff one the screen, so Canon probably felt it becomes to cluttered when they could both be turned on.

The flash thing has been explained to me in the past, but I still don't understand how it improves the camera to lock it down.


----------

